# Flugkörper / fliegende Sterne



## Rizzard (28. März 2020)

*Flugkörper / fliegende Sterne*

Hat jemand von euch heute Nacht diese fliegenden leuchtenden Flugkörper gesehen?
Also in Baden Württemberg waren heute Nacht gegen 21 Uhr, mehrere leuchtende Flugkörper am Himmel.
Sie sahen aus wie Sterne, also im Grunde haben sie fast exakt so geleuchtet wie Sterne, nur mit dem Unterschied das sie geflogen sind.
Und von der Anzahl würde ich schätzen, waren es locker 20-30 Stück. Es war teils wie in Formation, gleiche Geschwindigkeit, gleicher Abstand, und hier und da ein Nachzügler.
So was hab ich noch NIE gesehen.
Sind da irgend welche Drohnen unterwegs? Leuchten Drohnen überhaupt?
Es war auch kein Blinken wie bei Flugzeugen, sondern ein Dauer-leuchtender "Stern". Ton gab es auch keinen.

Mich würde mal interessieren was das sein könnte.


----------



## Ray2015 (28. März 2020)

*AW: Flugkörper / fliegende Sterne*

Aliens oder du hast einen Kopf zuviel geballert.


----------



## Rizzard (28. März 2020)

*AW: Flugkörper / fliegende Sterne*

Zahlreiche Lichter ueber dem Saarland: Das war da eben am Himmel los – Breaking News Saarland

Eventuell des Rätsels Lösung?


----------



## compisucher (28. März 2020)

*AW: Flugkörper / fliegende Sterne*

Auf die Satelliten von Musk tippe ich auch.


----------



## Sparanus (29. März 2020)

*AW: Flugkörper / fliegende Sterne*

Hab letztens in nem anderen Forum noch jemanden gelesen der sich über die Satelliten von Musk aufgeregt hat weil sie selbst mit bloßem Auge zu sehen sind.^^

Aber ansonsten ja, Drohen können das auch. Aber das was du beschreibst wäre etwas was keiner einfach so privat macht.


----------



## claster17 (29. März 2020)

*AW: Flugkörper / fliegende Sterne*

Dürften die Satelliten von dieser Mission sein:
YouTube


----------



## RyzA (29. März 2020)

*AW: Flugkörper / fliegende Sterne*

Schade. Die hätte ich auch gerne gesehen.

Edit: aber in  den oben verlinkten Artikel steht ja



> Das nächste Mal werden die Satelliten morgen erwartet: Sichten kann man sie dann gegen 19.50 Uhr von Westen nach Südosten, gegen 20 Uhr von Süden nach Osten und gegen 21.40 Uhr von Westen nach Nordosten.
> Übermorgen kann man die Starlink-Satelliten sichten gegen 20.30 Uhr von Westen nach Südosten und gegen 20.40 Uhr von Südwesten nach Osten.
> Und übermorgen kann man sie sichten gegen 5.20 Uhr von Süden nach Osten und gegen 19.40 Uhr von Südwesten nach Osten.
> Natürlich immer vorausgesetzt, dass das Wetter mitspielt und der Himmel nicht bewölkt ist. Das Starlink-Projekt soll ab Mitte 2020 Internetzugang in den USA bieten, ab dem Jahr 2021 fast weltweit.


----------



## keinnick (29. März 2020)

*AW: Flugkörper / fliegende Sterne*

Wenn Du Dir das auch mal ansehen möchtest, kannst Du hier nachsehen, wann das bei Dir möglich ist: SpaceX Starlink Satellites Tracker Heute ist es aber wohl zu bewölkt.


----------



## Finallin (29. März 2020)

*AW: Flugkörper / fliegende Sterne*

Hoffentlich ist es heute Abend klar, würde ich mir auch mal gerne anschauen. Aber die sind ja noch ein bisschen unterwegs, wenn nicht heute dann irgendwann.


----------



## Combi (29. März 2020)

*AW: Flugkörper / fliegende Sterne*

das sind die satelliten von elon musk (tesla).
beim ersten mal dachte ich auch...kacke,aliens,wir sind geliefert! 
ich habe insgesamt 36st. gezählt.
mache mir beim rauchen abends immer mal den spass und suche nach sateliten.
manchmal 1 oder 2 zu sehen.
aber als die kette kam und nicht aufhörte,war ich schon was perplex.
gegoogelt und die lösung kam...


----------



## RyzA (29. März 2020)

*AW: Flugkörper / fliegende Sterne*

Ich habe eben den Himmel beobachtet und 15 Satelliten gezählt. Und die ISS.
Es kamen noch mehr Satelliten aber dann wurde es mir zu kalt.
Aber man muß schon sagen: faszinierend!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. März 2020)

*AW: Flugkörper / fliegende Sterne*



RyzA schrieb:


> Aber man muß schon sagen: faszinierend!


Astromonen finden das eher zum ko..en. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, große Brocken, die auf die Erde zielen, zu entdecken, sinkt mit jedem weiteren Satelliten auf der Erde. Genau darum müssen wir jede Art von Teleskope für jeden Frequenzbereich auf der Rückseite vom Mond aufstellen, gut geschützt von irdischen Störeinflüssen und ohne Atmosphäre.


----------



## RyzA (30. März 2020)

*AW: Flugkörper / fliegende Sterne*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Astromonen finden das eher zum ko..en. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, große Brocken, die auf die Erde zielen, zu entdecken, sinkt mit jedem weiteren Satelliten auf der Erde.


Nicht nur das.



> *Weltraumschrott*
> 
> Ein großer Kritikpunkt an den Systemen ist die mögliche Entstehung und Anhäufung von Weltraumschrott. Die US-amerikanische Aufsichtsbehörde Federal Communications Commission (FCC) will Satellitenbetreiber künftig dazu verpflichten, Satelliten nach Ablauf ihrer Lebensdauer wieder aus dem Orbit zu holen.Die Starlink-Satelliten sollen über genügend Treibstoffreserven verfügen, um sie am Ende ihrer Nutzungsdauer wieder aus der Umlaufbahn zu entfernen – vorausgesetzt, bis dahin tritt kein technischer Defekt auf. Bei den rund 9000 für niedrige Umlaufbahnen vorgesehenen Satelliten genügt bereits die atmosphärische Reibung, um sie nach einem Ausfall der Steuerung innerhalb von fünf Jahren zurück auf die Erde stürzen zu lassen. Durch eine niedrige Aussetzhöhe (der Zielorbit wird mit eigenem Antrieb erst nach Monaten erreicht) verglühen Satelliten, die von Anfang an eine Funktionsstörung aufweisen, besonders schnell.
> 
> ...


 Quelle:Starlink – Wikipedia

Momentan sind es wohl noch mehrere hundert Satelliten.  Aber ca. 40000 sollen  folgen. Wenn es nach den Plänen von Herrn Musk geht.


----------



## Adi1 (30. März 2020)

*AW: Flugkörper / fliegende Sterne*



Rotkaeppchen schrieb:


> Astromonen finden das eher zum ko..en.



Ja, das wird eine Pest werden, gerade für die Freunde der Astrophotografie.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. März 2020)

*AW: Flugkörper / fliegende Sterne*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Ja, das wird eine Pest werden, gerade für die Freunde der Astrophotografie.


Und es ist wie gesagt lebensbedrohlich, weil wir uns die Fähigkeit zum Selbstschutz nehmen. Himmelskörper können wir nur dann von der Bahn ablenken, wenn wir sie früh erkennen. Und dann klappt das auch mit dicken Brocken


----------



## Adi1 (30. März 2020)

*AW: Flugkörper / fliegende Sterne*

Die kann man auch die gesamte Bandbreite der Wellen detektieren.

Das Problem ist halt, 

das jetzt wieder etwas Unwiederbringliches geopfert wird,

wie so oft ...


----------



## Sparanus (30. März 2020)

*AW: Flugkörper / fliegende Sterne*

Das Sicherheitsargument ist echt obsolet, die besten Beobachtungen macht man eh im All selbst.


----------

